# Pentax scope ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I was looking to pick up an inexpensive but decent scope, I had looked at Pentax, does anyone have any experience with them ?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have one and really like it.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

What caliber gun do you have it on ? clear optics ?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

It's on a 30.06 and yes very clear and it gathers light in low light conditions.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you thinking the Game Seeker? I think there are a lot of 150.00 scopes out on the market and all of them are decent. I am king of cheap scopes. My 30-06 still has the factory Tasco on it. I have a .204 Ruger with a Sightron, a .308 with a Nikon Prostaff, and a .243 with a Vortex Diamond back. 

Of all the cheapies I think that the Nikon Prostaff is the best so far.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I am getting rid of an old Bushnell 4-12X scope, I bought back in 1992.
I decided maybe to move into optics from the same century :lol:


Heck my old man still hunts with a Tasco 4x he bought in the 70's


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

For $330 you can move into some **** good optics. Zeiss Conquest 3-9x40, rapid z reticle. $329 after $100 rebate. I talked to the store, he said the backorder would take 2-4 weeks. There is NO comparison between Zeiss and the other scopes in that range.

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/zeiss.pl?page=521460


----------

